# Wer meuchelt meine Seerosen??



## Tinky (25. März 2014)

Moin Moin!

Am Wochenende bin ich mal wieder in den Teich gestiegen und habe eine ganze Ladung Pflanzen in allen Bereichen angesiedelt....von __ Lilien über Hahnenfuss, Tannenwedel, __ Hornkraut, __ Binsen, Schachtelhalm, zig mir unbekannte Sachen und auch ZWEI Seerosen.
Bereits am nächsten Tag schwammen alle Stengel mit Blattansatz an der Oberfläche...sämtliche Triebe sind "weg"...rausgerupft, abgefressen, durchgeschnitten 

Frage: Habt Ihr eine Vorstellung davon welcher Teichbewohner mit Freude die Seerosen malträtiert??
Hätte gerne 1/3 oder 1/2 der Teichoberfläche im Sommer mit Seerosenblättern dicht als Schattenspender...
dafür würde ich glatt den "Störenfried" verbannen aus dem Teich wenn es nicht anders geht.

In Verdacht habe ich den Spiegelkarpfen oder den __ Graskarpfen...oder __ Wels?
Das komische ist die Stengel und Blätter werden nicht gefressen "nur" abgebissen...

MFG Bastian


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. März 2014)

Hi Bastian,

den __ Waller kannste mal ausschließen (ich frage mich aber nur warum man den größten heimischen Süßwasserfisch unbedingt in so einen kleinen Teich setzen muß)
__ Grasfische fressen alles grüne was sie erreichen können, aber da der Teich wohl noch keine 18-20 Grad hat sollten der wohl noch nicht dran gewesen sein
Der Spiegler könnte am ehesten dran gewesen sein.

Allerdings klingt "abgebissen" sehr viel eher nach einer Schermaus (Wasserratte)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tinky (25. März 2014)

Moin Frank,

__ Waller= __ Wels? sogar 2 Stück!
Habe ich vom Nachbarn übernommen, als der auszog und seinen Teich zuschütten musste...der hätte alle Fische gekillt, und so habe ich mehrere Rotfedern, Goldfische, Orfen und eben auch 2 Welse vor dem sicheren Tod gerettet.
Ich habe keine Ahnung was das für eine Art ist, aber besonders groß sind die nicht. Meine Goldorfen sind größer - ebenso die Karpfen.
Die machen mir auch eher "Sorgen"...der __ Graskarpfen ist sicher schon 30-40 cm groß und ich höre mich schon ständig um nach Möglichkeiten ihn umzusiedeln. Die Temperatur habe ich nicht gemessen - jedoch fressen die Fische bereits gierig...besonders die Karpfen...ich zuppel unregelmäßig eine handvoll Rasen ab und schmeiße den in den Teich...wird dankend vertilgt (neben "normalem" Futter)

MFG Bastian


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. März 2014)

Hi Basti,

in Europa gibt es nur 2 Welsarten (Siluridae - echte Welse) Silurus glanis (__ Wels/__ Waller) und in Griechenland noch Silurus aristotelis

daneben kommen auch noch Katzenfische vor, die trotz des meißt verwendeten Names Katzen-/__ Zwergwels aber keine "echten" Welse sind. Sie gehören zwar ebenfalls in die Ordnung Welsartige, wie die ganzen Aquarienfische mit ...wels im Namen gehören sie aber zu ganz eigenständige Familien. Mit dem europäischen Namensgeber Wels sind die alle nicht näher verwandt

Sind die gleichen Probleme wie wenn Aquarianer aus den gehaltenen Buntbarschen (Cichlidae) einen __ Barsch (Percidae) machern

MfG Frank


----------



## Tinky (25. März 2014)

Ich werde mal versuchen ein Foto zu machen - dieses Jahr sind die beiden recht "zutraulich" und oft an der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen, wie sie Ihre Bahnen ziehen...ich bin mir sicher, dass er SO aussieht:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...3184/page-3&start=36&ndsp=21&ved=0CM4BEK0DMCQ

Aber unabhähngig davon kann ich mir die Seerosen dann abschminken wie es aussieht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. März 2014)

Hi Bastian,

also wohl ein amerikanischer Katzenfisch (Katzenwelse), die werden hier zum Glück kaum 40cm. Jedenfalls fressen die aber auch kein gesundes Grünzeug

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (26. März 2014)

Hi

Sagtest du, du hast einen __ Graskarpfen (Ctenopharyngodon idella)? Die Art hat bei Seen und Teichen sogar die Schilffelder massakriert. Das könnte der Bösewicht sein?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## LotP (26. März 2014)

also meine kois/ karpfen (spiegler) haben auch anfangs auch alle seerosen und pflanzen traktiert, hat sich aber mit der zeit gelegt.

ansonsten kommen auch __ enten in frage, wie schauts denn mit denen so aus?


----------



## Nymphaion (26. März 2014)

Katzenwelse? Die stehen doch auf der schwarzen Liste vom Umweltbundesamt als invasive Neozoen?


----------



## Limnos (27. März 2014)

Hi

Ich habe jetzt im zweiten Jahr ein Stockentenpaar am Teich. Sowohl was Pflanzenverzehr anbelangt als auch das Endprodukt sind mir bisher nicht negativ aufgefallen. Wenn sie den Zuwachs begrenzen, so sollte es mir recht sein. Seggendickichte zu reduzieren gehört nicht zu meinen Lieblingsaufgaben. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. März 2014)

Mit d





Nymphaion schrieb:


> Katzenwelse? Die stehen doch auf der schwarzen Liste vom Umweltbundesamt als invasive Neozoen?



Hi Werner,

ein Weitergabe- und Verkaufsverbot oder gar Halteverbot gibt's für Katzenfische, Sonnenfische (vor allem der von sehr vielen hier in Teich als Jungfischvernichter gehaltene Lepomis gibbosus ist ebenfalls ein sich aggressiv ausbreitender Neozoen) oder alle nordamerikanischen Flußkrebse in der ganzen EU aber trotzdem nicht.
Die einzigsten Tierchen die EU-weit bisher nicht verkauft, oder wenn noch bei Haltern vorhanden aus Privatbesitz weitergegeben werden dürfen sind die bis vor 2 Jahren bei uns Aquarianern so beliebten großen, bunten Apfelschnecken. Das wurde dann auch gleich vorsorglich auf alle Pomaceae-Arten (selbst die, die nachweislich keine Wassertemperaturen deutlich unter 18-20 Grad überleben) ausgedehnt weil im südlichen Spanien sich eine recht kälterestinente Art in Reisfeldern an den Reispflanzen vergangen hat
Ein Handels-  bzw. auch Halteverbot bei Fischen gibt es nur für genmanipulierte Leuchtfische (Danio-Arten mit dem Leuchtgen einer Qualle), mit Farb-Injektionen eingefärbte Glasbarsche (sogenannte "Diskobarsche") und einigen Qualzuchten wie z.B dem Papageienbuntbarsch "Red Parrot" oder auch tätowierte Fische

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (28. März 2014)

Alle Blätter der Seerose? Haste die Töpfe mal wieder raus gehohlt ob du etwas erkennen kannst? Möglicherweise hat da in der Erde etwas so gut gerochen das alle erst mal nachschauen mussten wie es schmeckt.




Ps:


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Sind die gleichen Probleme wie wenn Aquarianer aus den gehaltenen Buntbarschen (Cichlidae) einen __ Barsch (Percidae) machern


----------



## Tinky (14. Apr. 2014)

Heul - nicht nur die Seerosen hats erwischt - so gut wie ALLE meine schönen Unterwasserpflanzen, die ich dieses Jahr eingesetzt habe sind weggefuttert!
Ich glaube auch der __ Graskarpfen war das...habe ihn beobachtet...Mist muss ich mal sehen wie ich das Problem löse...ich befürchte es gibt genau EINE Lösung...
will jemand einen neuen  - hungrigen  - Bewohner im Kreis Celle aufnehmen?


----------



## misudapi (14. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Tinky,
 wie muß ich das jetzt verstehen??? ....einen Karpfen anbieten,  ......kurz vor Karfreitag????
 hungrig??!!??  Wer??
 Gruß Susanne


----------



## Tinky (23. Apr. 2014)

So mittlerweile sind alle Karpfen raus!
Der größte __ Graskarpfen war locker bereits 40-50 cm lang und verdammt schwer!
Hat sich wohl gut ernährt an meinen schönen Pflanzen 
Die schwimmen jetzt bei einem Bauern in einem Teich herum. Der war ganz glücklich, weil der Teich stark zuwuchert und die Karpfen dagegen wirksam seien. Habe gelesen, dass Graskarpfen locker täglich das Körpergewicht an Grünzeugs vertilgen können....dabei die Nahrung aber nur schlecht verwerten und daher sehr viel Nährstoffe in den Teich ausscheiden...
Naja vielleicht als Warnung an alle, die in der Zoohandlung "falsch"beraten werden.
Mir wurde damals auch erzählt, der Karpfen ist ein prima Fadenalgenvernichter (das mag stimmen - aber wenn die weg sind frisst er alles andere weg  und "passt" sich der Größe seiner Umgebung an...was ich nicht bestätigen kann!


----------

